
How I negotiated a $300,000 job offer in Silicon Valley - gamechangr
https://blog.usejournal.com/how-i-negotiated-a-software-engineer-offer-in-silicon-valley-f11590f5c656
======
apo
It's not exactly clear what the actual offer was. From the end:

 _The final offer I signed was ~$300,000 in total yearly compensation (over
four years, including a variable annual bonus, and amortizing the signing
/relo package)._

~~~
TaylorGood
Recruiter: I heard back and got approval for a new offer and I wanted to see
what you thought. We’d like to offer you a {salary + annual bonus} of
$180,000. In addition to that, we would like to offer $400,000 in RSUs that
vest over four years. Lastly, I was able to get approval for a $90,000
{signing bonus + relocation expenses} package. That would put your four-year
compensation package at around $1,210,000, or an annual compensation package
of around $300,000. What do you think?

Author: Yeah, I’ll sign that.

And that was that.

